# uber cosmetic inspection form



## White Dragon (May 22, 2018)

Hello everyone,

I have a question I try to search for cosmetic inspection form for my UBER Black TCP where can I get the form or download? I got car inspection from Firestone but they told me they don’t nothing about cosmetic inspection I want it greenlight hub and they told go Firstone because all greenlight hub don’t do TCP cosmetic inspection they only do regular car inspection so I came to one of the Firestone they told me they don’t know anything about cosmetic inspection need help please


----------

